# Thieves



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 24, 2010)

I KNOW THIS IS A LIL OFF TOPIC BUT I STOPPED TO HAVE A COUPLE BEERS WITH FRIENDS TONIGHT AND WHEN I CAME OUT SOMEBODY HAD STOLE A 150QT IGLOO WITH TWO HOGS IN IT I HAD READY FOR FIGHT NIGHT SATURDAY OUT OF THE BACK OF MY TRUCK. NEXT WEEK I THINK I MAY DROP A GARMIN COLLAR IN ONE AND WAIT WITH THE AR-15 IN THE PARKING LOT COOLER WAS BRAND NEW AND AS MANY HOGS AS I GIVE AWAY THIS REALLY CHAPS MY HIDE.


----------



## kornbread (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate to hear that ! Times are tough the economy has people stealing everything . I have a ar10 that will hurt a little more


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 24, 2010)

dang that was your cooler?


jkjk....sorry bout the local scum bags.


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 24, 2010)

What a bunch of jerks...sorry to hear that and i hope u find outwho did it..cause they deserve a butt kicking


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Mar 24, 2010)

THAT SUCKS!!!! It would of made me mad  to but i have done worse to myself thou... Had a brand new cooler wit a deer in it on the tail gate of the truck, i thought i had it tied off to the front of the dog box good enough but i dont guess i did. Was comin down my road early one mournin headed to work and it came out. Didnt realize it til that afternoon when i got off.  Found the deer meet spoiled sittin on side of the road but someone had stopped and picked my cooler up?


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 24, 2010)

i will never leave my tail gate down again. 2008 deer season was headed home , had not been 2 miles and saw my hunting box with all my gear had slid out. I turned around real quick but it was never to be seen again.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 24, 2010)

HD76 thats sucks-
Takes a low down one to steal it outta ur truck? But a bar is where most of them ppl hang out! It sucks to have to lock something down in ur own truck but .....These days and times aint the old days fo sho!! Buy you a lock and chain and Keep on keepin on .


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 24, 2010)

Unfortunately even locks don't do anything but slow thieves down. The cut the cable lock and took my 4 wheeler from the house in broad daylight. Sorry for your loss......RW


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know it sucks they took your stuff, but maybe this will make you feel better, maybe it feed their kids who wouldn't have eaten any other way.? I know it doesn't help you, and them taking the igloo was dirty but i could never get mad at someone stealing food from me.

Just my personal opinion sorry if you don't like it


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 24, 2010)

inthegarge said:


> unfortunately even locks don't do anything but slow thieves down. The cut the cable lock and took my 4 wheeler from the house in broad daylight. Sorry for your loss......rw



had thieves cut down a tree that a fourwheeler was chained to in my neighborhood. Who cuts down a tree to steal something?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Nothing surprises me anymore. 

Just before Christmas the dogs woke us up with all their barking. I peeked out the blinds to see some jerk rolling our kids' dune buggy across the yard. Little did he know the thing didn't have a belt and he was having a hard time cranking it. This was all but 15 feet from our bedroom window. He didn't even seem bothered by the dogs that were barking. But when my husband ran outside with his .308 and shot it towards his buddy's get-away car---he almost turned inside out and just about killed himself trying to get over the chain link fence.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 24, 2010)

no excuse for stealing.

the point made about food is ... complete nonsense! though i acknowledge it is your opinion.

now that person has raw food, where will it be cooked? Breaking/Entering into someones house, to use a stove? i mean, "i just need to cook my stolen food."

maybe some beers or a bottle of wine to go with it. got any smokes? isn't there something good on tv while i am cookin'? how would paula dean cook this stuff? and dang granny, your lookin' hot! 'dem pink slippers and housecoat... that does it for me! ummm ummm ummm! 

seriously though... where does it end?

if your hungry, ask. stealing is not the right thing! there are welfare programs out there. go there. once you start making excuses about how... stealing is right, you can justify anything in your mind.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> I know it sucks they took your stuff, but maybe this will make you feel better, maybe it feed their kids who wouldn't have eaten any other way.? I know it doesn't help you, and them taking the igloo was dirty but i could never get mad at someone stealing food from me.
> 
> Just my personal opinion sorry if you don't like it



na..the rat 'tards thru the hogs out n kept the cooler to fish off of.

sry HD got some deer t loins if you want um...will throw in a salami roll


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 24, 2010)

jester896 said:


> na..the rat 'tards thru the hogs out n kept the cooler to fish off of.
> 
> Sry hd got some deer t loins if you want um...will throw in a salami roll



probally, i was just giving him a possible situation that might make him feel a little better


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2010)

i know...so does he

HD don't let it affect the good you do giving away the meat you do...cal or PM me I hate to see a good go bad ..it's CJ's Salami


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 24, 2010)

That is messed up.  One thing about it is, "what comes around goes around" and usually ten times worse.


----------



## MULE (Mar 24, 2010)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> That is messed up.  One thing about it is, "what comes around goes around" and usually ten times worse.


yep, I believe that way too.


----------



## weekender (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry about your stuff, it has happen to me several times, hunting  gear, fishing gear, had a zebra skin rug and a warthog shoulder mount shipped home from Africa. UPS left the shippment on my porch and somebody stole those before I got home from work. They will steal ANYTHING!


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 24, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> HD76 thats sucks-
> Takes a low down one to steal it outta ur truck? But a bar is where most of them ppl hang out! It sucks to have to lock something down in ur own truck but .....These days and times aint the old days fo sho!! Buy you a lock and chain and Keep on keepin on .


 

Yep, the bar is were THEM kind of people hang out. You need to get another cooler and go back and set up a sting operation.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Yep, the bar is were THEM kind of people hang out. You need to get another cooler and go back and set up a sting operation.



yea yea...thats the ticket...bait the area 
..and turn the catch dogs loose
wonder how many that would cost ya


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 24, 2010)

get a cooler full of snakes...lets see how fast they bring that back..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 24, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Yep, the bar is were THEM kind of people hang out. You need to get another cooler and go back and set up a sting operation.



SMALL JOINT AND NO NOT THE PEOPLE IN THE BAR BUT THE TOWN OF ALBANY(EASTSIDE).MAY JUST STUFF LIL BEAR IN THE COOLER WITH A BONE AND WAIT FOR THE SCREAMS


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i know...so does he
> 
> HD don't let it affect the good you do giving away the meat you do...cal or PM me I hate to see a good go bad ..it's CJ's Salami


THANKS BUD BUT I GOT TWO FREEZERS FULL OF DEER MEAT.APPRECIATE THE OFFER THOUGH


----------



## gin house (Mar 24, 2010)

they probably didnt think a guy on a pink float with pink floaties needed it anyhow  na,  i think i know where youre talkin about, is it about a mile down the road from the aquarium and albany state university?  worked down there for a while, rough little spot for that around that neighborhood.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 24, 2010)

Jack what we gonna eat now?Or do you want me to load my mutts up and go get ya one


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Jack what we gonna eat now?Or do you want me to load my mutts up and go get ya one



ok...he twisted my arm... 1 loin, 1 Tloin, and maybe a few ribs.  Lil 90-100# boar I shot from a deer stand all i got


----------



## hopsingdm (Mar 24, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SMALL JOINT AND NO NOT THE PEOPLE IN THE BAR BUT THE TOWN OF ALBANY(EASTSIDE).MAY JUST STUFF LIL BEAR IN THE COOLER WITH A BONE AND WAIT FOR THE SCREAMS



Yeah tell me about it I work on the eastside. Were you at Anotherplace, Ozone or Rumors. I work with a few guys that I can ask if they know anything about a cooler with some meat it in.You know how the word gets around on the street.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 24, 2010)

Stealing from the working man is as low down as it gets. I like the set up idea and hope it works. And my two cents worth... I don't buy any tools, mowers, guns, etc. that I have the least inkling that they may have been obtain thru thieving. I done been a victim a few times myself and know what it takes to come by things the honest way. Many of my fellow contractors are often proud of themselves and brag on and on about what a deal they got out of the trunk of some hippy's car or "they know a feller" who can get stuff for next to nothing. Knowing all along it's all hotter than a august tent revival.

Well one day I'll run up on my chop saw, or my demo hammer or maybe some of the fishing rods my Grandpap left me that got gone out of my truck one night.... it ain't gonna look like such a deal then!
Sorry about the rant but stealing is low down and folks who knowingly perpetuate it are right there with the thieves themselves.

Hogdog..set up that sting and put a loads of #8s in their hind ends. BTW call me if'n ya'll are still having one of them what you called "fight nights"? I ain't near as tough as I used to be but still got a good mean streak in me and I'll pull a tire tool in a new york minute.... them "fight nights" of ya'lls sounds like alot of fun?


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 25, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Hogdog..set up that sting and put a loads of #8s in their hind ends. BTW call me if'n ya'll are still having one of them what you called "fight nights"? I ain't near as tough as I used to be but still got a good mean streak in me and I'll pull a tire tool in a new york minute.... them "fight nights" of ya'lls sounds like alot of fun?



#9 would take longer to dig out...sounds like you are still pretty tough....only smarter now..don't get your nuckles skint with a tire iron...fight night is on tv..


----------



## olcowman (Mar 28, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> #9 would take longer to dig out...sounds like you are still pretty tough....only smarter now..don't get your nuckles skint with a tire iron...fight night is on tv..



Oh? Whoops... never mind....I thought a bunch of em got together out in the woods somewhere and...ahh forget it. It sounded like a lot of fun.

You're right about no. #9.....


----------



## gigem (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank god we caught this guy in the act.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 29, 2010)

Who knew lil bear would catch one of those.thank god there was a break stick in the truck:d


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 29, 2010)

You guys caught them?


----------



## gigem (Mar 30, 2010)

HD , do you know that guy and his family has a law suit now!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 31, 2010)

gigem said:


> HD , do you know that guy and his family has a law suit now!



FOR ONCE I AGREE WITH REDLEVEL.WE SHOULDNT HAVE CAUGHT AND RELEASED JUST STUCK HIM AND ROLLED HIM IN A DITCH


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 31, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> FOR ONCE I AGREE WITH REDLEVEL.WE SHOULDNT HAVE CAUGHT AND RELEASED JUST STUCK HIM AND ROLLED HIM IN A DITCH



rut row


----------



## olcowman (Apr 2, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> FOR ONCE I AGREE WITH REDLEVEL.WE SHOULDNT HAVE CAUGHT AND RELEASED JUST STUCK HIM AND ROLLED HIM IN A DITCH



Or took him somewhere's else and turned him a loose?


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 2, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Or took him somewhere's else and turned him a loose?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 2, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I KNOW THIS IS A LIL OFF TOPIC BUT I STOPPED TO HAVE A COUPLE BEERS WITH FRIENDS TONIGHT AND WHEN I CAME OUT SOMEBODY HAD STOLE A 150QT IGLOO WITH TWO HOGS IN IT I HAD READY FOR FIGHT NIGHT SATURDAY OUT OF THE BACK OF MY TRUCK. NEXT WEEK I THINK I MAY DROP A GARMIN COLLAR IN ONE AND WAIT WITH THE AR-15 IN THE PARKING LOT COOLER WAS BRAND NEW AND AS MANY HOGS AS I GIVE AWAY THIS REALLY CHAPS MY HIDE.



Only in south Georgia......

T


----------

